# New Mods



## corbyrs

I've got an 08 that I got last spring, and was impressed with what i'd done, until I saw everyone around here!

What I've Done
1) Stove Cover
2) Quickie Flush
3) 2 6v Batteries

What's on the Books for this Year..
1) MaxxAir Vent Covers
2) Holder for Slide out Rails outside the unit (Suggestions welcome!)
3) New Shower Head for the DW....









What would everyone else classify as their "Must Do" Mods?


----------



## Lmbevard

21rsers said:


> I've got an 08 that I got last spring, and was impressed with what i'd done, until I saw everyone around here!
> 
> What I've Done
> 1) Stove Cover
> 2) Quickie Flush
> 3) 2 6v Batteries
> 
> What's on the Books for this Year..
> 1) MaxxAir Vent Covers
> 2) Holder for Slide out Rails outside the unit (Suggestions welcome!)
> 3) New Shower Head for the DW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would everyone else classify as their "Must Do" Mods?


I've already done my new 12V light (CFL light bulbs coming from Amazon Friday) but would like to come up with a nice towel rack on the outside of the shower. I've tried the suction cup type hooks but the don't stay. Besides that there's only a few triwks that I want to do.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lmbevard said:


> would like to come up with a nice towel rack on the outside of the shower. I've tried the suction cup type hooks but the don't stay.


We used these 3M hooks. You can add them anywhere and simply pull the strip out if you decide to move it.


----------



## Rollrs45

You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....

Mike










http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._721_103423.jpg


----------



## ember

Oregon_Camper said:


> would like to come up with a nice towel rack on the outside of the shower. I've tried the suction cup type hooks but the don't stay.


We used these 3M hooks. You can add them anywhere and simply pull the strip out if you decide to move it.









[/quote]

X2- 2 in the bath, 2 in the bedroom, 2 in the hall (between the hooks that came in it) 2 in the kitchen







Then Stacey came back and took the rest away from me!!


----------



## Lmbevard

Rollrs45 said:


> You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....
> 
> Mike


Just wondering, is there a cap or something to keep the hose in place? I couldn't tell from the photo. I had mine pop out of the bumper storage last year and it trailed behind me for about 20 miles. Has a few holes in it. I finally did buy a replacement.

As far as the temp hooks, I thought of those but would like to make or buy something out of Al or SS to fasten to the framing so we had have towels near by. The door swings the wrong way so you can't just set the towel on the sink or on the top of the closet because you have to set out soaking wet and get it instead of at least partially drying off in the shower stall. Will work on it and let you know.

(on edit) Just thought of something that I have been meaning to do, I want to make some brackets to hold all of the tools, like the crank for the rear jacks, the crank for the front legs, and the pole for the awning. Been meaning to do this but just haven't gotten to it. Maybe on my first trip out, I'll be near a Manards.


----------



## GarethsDad

21rsers said:


> I've got an 08 that I got last spring, and was impressed with what i'd done, until I saw everyone around here!
> 
> What I've Done
> 1) Stove Cover
> 2) Quickie Flush
> 3) 2 6v Batteries
> 
> What's on the Books for this Year..
> 1) MaxxAir Vent Covers
> 2) Holder for Slide out Rails outside the unit (Suggestions welcome!)
> 3) New Shower Head for the DW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would everyone else classify as their "Must Do" Mods?


Electic Tongue Jack. Wheel chocks. James


----------



## jetjane

Lmbevard said:


> I've already done my new 12V light (CFL light bulbs coming from Amazon Friday) but would like to come up with a nice towel rack on the outside of the shower. I've tried the suction cup type hooks but the don't stay. Besides that there's only a few triwks that I want to do.


I just use a cheap over-the-door towel rack with hooks which I bought from the Dollar Store. It is just some plastic coated metal of some sort but you can get nicer chrome ones. It has 4 hooks which fits perfectly on the side panel of the glass shower. I've used it for 3 camping seasons now.


----------



## Rob_G

Oregon_Camper said:


> We used these 3M hooks. You can add them anywhere and simply pull the strip out if you decide to move it.


I use these hooks as keyhooks on the side of the overhead cabinet above the sink as you walk in. I have 4 there. They look great with the white on white. I can't tell you how many times I leave my keys here or there. With a place to hang 'em, it comes it VERY handy.


----------



## Rollrs45

Lmbevard said:


> You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....
> 
> Mike


Just wondering, is there a cap or something to keep the hose in place? I couldn't tell from the photo. I had mine pop out of the bumper storage last year and it trailed behind me for about 20 miles. Has a few holes in it. I finally did buy a replacement.

As far as the temp hooks, I thought of those but would like to make or buy something out of Al or SS to fasten to the framing so we had have towels near by. The door swings the wrong way so you can't just set the towel on the sink or on the top of the closet because you have to set out soaking wet and get it instead of at least partially drying off in the shower stall. Will work on it and let you know.

(on edit) Just thought of something that I have been meaning to do, I want to make some brackets to hold all of the tools, like the crank for the rear jacks, the crank for the front legs, and the pole for the awning. Been meaning to do this but just haven't gotten to it. Maybe on my first trip out, I'll be near a Manards.
[/quote]

I have a screw cap on the end of it and I've drilled air holes for ventilation. I built mine out of PVC pipe. However, shortly after completing this mod I was walking around Camping World and saw they were selling the exact same thing in a lighter material. If I had known they had prefab tubes with their own brackets I would have purchased it. If I remember correctly the tubes they were selling were cheaper than the materials I used to build my tube. Here is pic of the cap......

Mike


----------



## Nathan

Rollrs45 said:


> ...
> I have a screw cap on the end of it and I've drilled air holes for ventilation. I built mine out of PVC pipe. However, shortly after completing this mod I was walking around Camping World and saw they were selling the exact same thing in a lighter material. If I had known they had prefab tubes with their own brackets I would have purchased it. If I remember correctly the tubes they were selling were cheaper than the materials I used to build my tube. Here is pic of the cap......
> 
> Mike


I've got to do this to the new trailer. I did it on the OB and loved the convienence. I did us the one from CW and it worked great.

I have most of the basic mods done, so this year is the inverter, and adding solar to the new trailer since the last setup sold with the OB.


----------



## thatscguy

Rollrs45 said:


> You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....
> 
> Mike


Just wondering, is there a cap or something to keep the hose in place? I couldn't tell from the photo. I had mine pop out of the bumper storage last year and it trailed behind me for about 20 miles. Has a few holes in it. I finally did buy a replacement.

As far as the temp hooks, I thought of those but would like to make or buy something out of Al or SS to fasten to the framing so we had have towels near by. The door swings the wrong way so you can't just set the towel on the sink or on the top of the closet because you have to set out soaking wet and get it instead of at least partially drying off in the shower stall. Will work on it and let you know.

(on edit) Just thought of something that I have been meaning to do, I want to make some brackets to hold all of the tools, like the crank for the rear jacks, the crank for the front legs, and the pole for the awning. Been meaning to do this but just haven't gotten to it. Maybe on my first trip out, I'll be near a Manards.
[/quote]

I have a screw cap on the end of it and I've drilled air holes for ventilation. I built mine out of PVC pipe. However, shortly after completing this mod I was walking around Camping World and saw they were selling the exact same thing in a lighter material. If I had known they had prefab tubes with their own brackets I would have purchased it. If I remember correctly the tubes they were selling were cheaper than the materials I used to build my tube. Here is pic of the cap......

Mike









[/quote]

Think you could Link me for the item at camping world?


----------



## Nathan

thatscguy said:


> Think you could Link me for the item at camping world?


Hose Carrier

I found the 26" to be perfect for a standard length hose.


----------



## thatscguy

Nathan said:


> Think you could Link me for the item at camping world?


Hose Carrier

I found the 26" to be perfect for a standard length hose.
[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## WYOCAMPER

21rsers said:


> What would everyone else classify as their "Must Do" Mods?


Don't forget your Outbackers.com stickers with your screen name "21rsers".


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WYOCAMPER said:


> What would everyone else classify as their "Must Do" Mods?


Don't forget your Outbackers.com stickers with your screen name "21rsers".
[/quote]

Good point...that is a "Must Have"...


----------



## corbyrs

Hahahahaha lots of good stuff here for Sure... I think i'm going to pick up the Maxxair 2 Vent covers from campers world.... 44 bucks compared to 90 up here, it's only 13 dollars to ship.

I also like the idea of the hose carrier.. I might have a look at that too. Awesome suggestions!


----------



## Paul

I think the mod that we like best and is the most functional is the shades for the roof vents and the door window. a little square of velcro on each corner and some heavy material and you have darkness for when you get stuck under a security light. Put-up/Take down in seconds. You have to get rid of those metal blinds also, they will be all bent up in no time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

thatscguy said:


> Think you could Link me for the item at camping world?


Hose Carrier

I found the 26" to be perfect for a standard length hose.
[/quote]

Thanks!

[/quote]

The hose carrier is a great idea, but if you ever decide to add a hitch to the Outback, this will have to be removed.


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> The hose carrier is a great idea, but if you ever decide to add a hitch to the Outback, this will have to be removed.


Not if you put it where I did







:


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Nathan said:


> Not if you put it where I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I guess I'm missing something (wouldn't be the first time), but you don't have a pull out bed and therefore don't need to store the bars in the bumper. Why go to all the hassle of building/installing this hose carrier, when your bumper could have done the job?


----------



## Nathan

Oregon_Camper said:


> Not if you put it where I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I guess I'm missing something (wouldn't be the first time), but you don't have a pull out bed and therefore don't need to store the bars in the bumper. Why go to all the hassle of building/installing this hose carrier, when your bumper could have done the job?
[/quote]

Those picts were of my OB, so yes the bars were in the bumper. I found it quite handy however to have the hose right at the drain, so you don't have to walk back and forth carrying the thing (hey, it can be a long way with some of these trailers.














). Also, the 5'er is used and after 3 years of hose storage in the bumper it is rusty on the inside. Just another reason to store it in a plastic tube!


----------



## Rollrs45

Nathan said:


> Not if you put it where I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


I guess I'm missing something (wouldn't be the first time), but you don't have a pull out bed and therefore don't need to store the bars in the bumper. Why go to all the hassle of building/installing this hose carrier, when your bumper could have done the job?
[/quote]

Those picts were of my OB, so yes the bars were in the bumper. I found it quite handy however to have the hose right at the drain, so you don't have to walk back and forth carrying the thing (hey, it can be a long way with some of these trailers.














). Also, the 5'er is used and after 3 years of hose storage in the bumper it is rusty on the inside. Just another reason to store it in a plastic tube!








[/quote]

I agree with everything you said. The rust is one reason I built my tube, and I mounted it just forward of the dump valves for easy reach. Also, my 23 KRS has no pass through and very limited exterior storage space. In fact it has none........ I removed the outside gas stove so I could use the compartment for storage. I got tired of lugging my rails in and out of the TT, so storing them in the bumper makes for a faster setup.

Mike


----------



## 3LEES

Here are a couple of mod suggestions:

Make the step into a flip-top storage...(we store our shoes in here)


















Install drawer in place of tip-out sponge tray...










Privacy curtain between bunks and kitchen...










Shelving for the wardrobe...(sorry about the sideways orientation)










These will keep ya busy for awhile.


----------



## Path4ground

3LEES said:


> Shelving for the wardrobe...(sorry about the sideways orientation)


I wasn't sure what I was going to do with that space other than use the hanger. After seeing what you have done. The shelving looks great! 
I'm going to the home improvement store today! 
Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## SDCampers

Rollrs45 said:


> You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._721_103423.jpg


If you store the slide rails in the bumper, has the weight of the rails ever pushed the cap off while driving? Sounds like a great idea, but I worry about things like this as I drive.


----------



## GarethsDad

You may also like to add a memory foam topper to the queen bed and a accumulator tank to the water system. James


----------



## Rollrs45

SDCampers said:


> You know, the slide out rails will fit in your rear rear bumper if you remove the bolts in the rails and add quick disconnect pins. I did this mod and attached a PVC pipe to the chassis next to the dump valves. Now my poop tube gets slid in the PVC pipe and the rails go in my bumper. Just an idea if you don't want to attach something visible to the bumper. See the two pics below.....
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._721_103423.jpg


If you store the slide rails in the bumper, has the weight of the rails ever pushed the cap off while driving? Sounds like a great idea, but I worry about things like this as I drive.
[/quote]

I've never had them come off........... The caps are pretty tight and the rails fit in there pretty snug. I've made two 1000 miles round trip vacations and a dozen or so 2 hour trips to the beach. In all that time they've stayed put. Hope this helps you make a decision. Happy modding!!!

Mike


----------



## Nathan

SDCampers said:


> If you store the slide rails in the bumper, has the weight of the rails ever pushed the cap off while driving? Sounds like a great idea, but I worry about things like this as I drive.


I added the hinged doors to the bumper (They open easier than the rubber). The rails acutally have quite a bit of friction sliding steel on steel. I would guess if you had enough force to let them slide out, there would be bigger problems going around that corner.









The only issue I had with the rails was when I caught the back on the gas station...








Luckily when I crushed the bumper the rails sortof pushed to the other side of the bumper and I was able to extract both from the curb side of the bumper.


----------



## shelty

Great discussion filled with good mods! I've got a question about putting the bed rails in the bumper, don't they get banged around and scratched while traveling? Would it work putting the PVC/Camping World tube by the dump valves as suggested for the "poop tube," and mounting a square PVC fence post (for the bed rails) under the back of the trailer where it wouldn't hit ground if the back of the trailer bottomed out? My trailer is in winter storage right now, so I can't look to see if this is a possibility. Could this work? I currently stick the "poop tube" in the bumper and am concerned about rust too and wouldn't mind having a better place to store the rails.


----------



## Rollrs45

shelty said:


> Great discussion filled with good mods! I've got a question about putting the bed rails in the bumper, don't they get banged around and scratched while traveling? Would it work putting the PVC/Camping World tube by the dump valves as suggested for the "poop tube," and mounting a square PVC fence post (for the bed rails) under the back of the trailer where it wouldn't hit ground if the back of the trailer bottomed out? My trailer is in winter storage right now, so I can't look to see if this is a possibility. Could this work? I currently stick the "poop tube" in the bumper and am concerned about rust too and wouldn't mind having a better place to store the rails.


They haven't gotten scratched anymore than they normally would. They fit pretty snug and there is little room for movement. You could place the rails in a PVC tube and mount it on the bumper. I thought about the same mod but I didn't want anything strapped to the bumper. That's the beauty about modifications.......... you may discover a new way of doing things, or a way you prefer. Try it out and report back with what you've decided.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I guess if I didn't have the 2nd door in the back of our trailer I might do the mod for the bars. Having the second door right there I simply slide them into the trailer....nice a safe behind locked doors.


----------



## GarethsDad

I also have the second door at the rear of the TT and just slide the rails under the bed. James


----------



## 2LabsPlusRoo

3LEES said:


> Here are a couple of mod suggestions:
> 
> Make the step into a flip-top storage...(we store our shoes in here)
> Install drawer in place of tip-out sponge tray...
> 
> Privacy curtain between bunks and kitchen...
> 
> Shelving for the wardrobe...(sorry about the sideways orientation)
> 
> These will keep ya busy for awhile.


Hi,
I'm very interested in your mods...especially the shoe storage. I can't see the pictures (don't know if it's my computer or it has something to do with the website conversion). We tried removing the carpet from the step, but it appears to be glued around the whole box instead of just the top and side. We also tried to remove the step, but it must be glued also (we removed the screws and it was still stuck). Did you have any of these issues? If so, how did you overcome it? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jasonrebecca

Make sure you use plywood or solid wood for the top. I tried using the OSB that was there originally but one step on it ripped the screws out and broke it.


----------

